# Only one task running on E7500 -- why?



## Black Panther (Mar 10, 2010)

Right now I have 3 pc's crunching:

Q9400 - 4 tasks
E4300 - 2 tasks
*and E7500..... only 1 task*.

It has tasks in queue waiting to start, but it keeps finishing one before starting another one, never running 2 concurrently.

I keep the CPU usage at 80% but even if I turn it to 100% it still runs one task, and at half the CPU usage I specify (ie if I put it at 80% I get 40% CPU usage, if I put it at 100% I get 50% CPU usage).


----------



## niko084 (Mar 10, 2010)

What you will need to do is set it to 100%, restart the machine and you may even have to let it re-benchmark your chip.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2010)

Try out Mindweaver's Easy WCG Config to update your preferences. See if that gets you both cores tasking.
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

I had this problem a few weeks ago. Try the things the others said. I ended up uninstalling and reloading it again, it worked fine after that.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

This happened to me on the P8600...I uninstalled BOINC, reboot, reinstalled and now everything works as expected on both cores


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 10, 2010)

I did some reading up on this little prob. What I found is when you load the program and it runs its "bench marking", sometimes it benches it and only detects a single core. So after that it only loads 1 core. Unload the program and then reinstall it and let it runs the benches again, should be fine.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, thanks to your help I solved it. I just ran the cpu benchmark. No need to reinstall boinc, didn't even need to reboot!


----------

